# Will an external DVD drive work on my iMac?



## disneysteve (May 30, 2006)

I have an iMac running OS X 10.6.8. It has the built-in CD/DVD drive but as I've learned searching online, it shares a common problem in that it scratches the discs that are put in. So I want to get an external drive. I stupidly picked up an Apple Superdrive only to learn that it wasn't compatible with the iMac - who would have figured? Is there an external drive that is compatible? I see that MacMall and others sell a few (LaCie, Samsung, etc.) but how do I know if they'll work on my computer if Apple's own external drive doesn't?

Thanks.


----------



## shyataroo (Oct 6, 2006)

According to the last post on this thread: https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4264343?start=0&tstart=0

opening terminal, and typing in the following should make it work. As with all terminal commands, its better to research their effects before attempting to use them yourself.

sudo nvram boot-args="mbasd=1″


----------



## disneysteve (May 30, 2006)

shyataroo said:


> According to the last post on this thread: https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4264343?start=0&tstart=0
> 
> opening terminal, and typing in the following should make it work. As with all terminal commands, its better to research their effects before attempting to use them yourself.
> 
> sudo nvram boot-args=mbasd=1″


Thanks for the reply. I had seen that info before but I was wondering if there is a way to get an external drive that does not involve hacking the system. It just seems like there should be some plug and play option.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

disneysteve said:


> Thanks for the reply. I had seen that info before but I was wondering if there is a way to get an external drive that does not involve hacking the system.


This really isn't a hack at all. Nothing in the system is being modified other than a setting which is currently disabled.
(It will likely be enabled by default as more Apple computers don't include optical drives)



disneysteve said:


> It just seems like there should be some plug and play option.


All though we can't speak for *ALL* optical drives, most USB drives should be plug & play supported.

The reason this is currently disabled by Apple is a design decision,not a technical decision.
(Probably don't want confusion of 2 Super Drives on systems that already have one.)


----------



## mawood1231 (Sep 10, 2004)

I have an IMac running OSX 10.7.5 and I got an LG dvd external player and it works fine. I just plugged it in and it worked. Hope this helps you.


----------



## disneysteve (May 30, 2006)

Headrush said:


> most USB drives should be plug & play supported.
> 
> The reason this is currently disabled by Apple is a design decision,not a technical decision.
> (Probably don't want confusion of 2 Super Drives on systems that already have one.)


Thanks. So it sounds like if I pick up something other than an Apple Superdrive, it should most likely work. I'll give that a try.

Thanks for all of the replies.


----------

